# What were they thinking????



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Halfway down the page are the pictures I took yesterday. You can tell that the trades know how to work together so the home is a 'Total Package'.
http://www.albertsroofing.com/Window Flashing.htm

Enjoy!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Now sure what you were trying to show. I saw the window page.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Midddle of the page grumpy. Windows above a bay window and a porch. Thought that would stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Neither the window boys, nor the roofers have a clue.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

It sticks out now, but the page is so long with so many pics I didn't know where to look  or was too lazy to hunt hard anyways.

Classic case of not my job. Very typical for new construction, period. You can't expect these guys to do a good job for what they are paid. The roofer should have cut the housewrap, wrapped ice shield up the plywood then installed his baby tins, then taped the house wrap to the tins. That's how I like to do it. Bullet proof, and doesn't take any extra time to run your knife along the house wrap so you can flash behind it.

BTW anyone else notice the 4 different types of house wraps?


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

There's that. And the windows will dump all their water behind the steps too. They should have been un-nailed and flashed.. They expected the tape to waterproof those corners. It's already pulled loose on the lower corners of every window.

I though you did siding??


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I saw that too, which is why I said classic case of "not my job". Some of the tape looks like nothing more than 15#. 

It's a roofing forum which is why I commented on roofing.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

My bad. I thought the water running down the window J-channels behind the flashing would create a roof leak.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

As all experienced roofers know only too well, any signs of moisture get blamed on the roofer first.

I can't even count the amount of times I went back to commercial projects for the insidious HVAC condensate pan overflows, due to a clogged p-pipe from muck building up, or from the internal condensate pan being set unlevel.

Ed


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

That exact thing recently happened to us. After we did a hose test and spent a few hours on the job we were able to convince them to call a hvac tech. He has fixed their problem but we lost a few man hours, though I hope we did gain some good will.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Thats the first think I do on commercial roofs now, besides check the integrity of the flashings.

I blow out the condensate lines and that solves the problems instantly.

Ed


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

shoulda sent a bill-lol


----------

